# Wannabe model gets new boobs



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Josie Cunningham 22 had a £4800 Breast Op curtesy of the NHS after telling her doctor being flat chested was causing her stress she is now a 36DD and wants to be the next Katie Price.I really think this is so wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree with you, I read this article earlier.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

No amount of NHS money will sort her face out though...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

well lets hope IF she hits the big time , she gives the money back to pay for her boobs!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

tincan said:


> .......
> 
> My youngest son worked with what you like to describe as a "Creature" he said mam she is a lovely person , both inside and out , just born in the wrong body..... She killed himself 6wks after walking into the office , in a dress and you know what it was through the likes of you that , that happened  I am furious with your comment you bigotted , short-sighted , arrogant , FOOL


I would rep you but I am all out today.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Its so wrong and then they wonder why the nhs is in such a mess.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> I would rep you but I am all out today.


Thank you MM Very kind ..... I am really upset by that comment , dreadful attitude


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I would rep you but I am all out today.


Did it for you!!!!

Well said Tincan. Whilst I may not agree with this procedure being on the NHS I have absolutely NO problem with people having it. That person was STILL a person regardless of whatever bodily changes they may have had.

I'm sorry Skyblue but your comments and attitude on this issue have really shocked me. I thought you were a better person than that. :frown2:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

so its ok to perform an operation of this kind to the tune of 25k of taxpayers money but not 5k for breast enhancement?.....now its estimated that theres between 250 and 300 gender realignments in warwickshire alone....how many would that be nationwide?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

skyblue said:


> at least shes normal....a few years ago i worked with a creature that was male and wore a dress...a few months later it was female,£25k worth


Wow, you think a girl who plays the 'poor little me' card to fund a breast enlargement operation (so she can apparently dump her small children on her mum & 'make it big' in the already over saturated world of glamour modelling) is 'normal' but someone who is trans is a 'creature' & an 'it'?

I have several transgender friends & they do NOT deserve to be talked about like that

Sad, narrow minded world we live in:frown2:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

skyblue said:


> so its ok to perform an operation of this kind to the tune of 25k of taxpayers money but not 5k for breast enhancement?.....now its estimated that theres between 250 and 300 gender realignments in warwickshire alone....how many would that be nationwide?


There is a whole world of difference between just wanting bigger boobs and being born in the wrong body.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

one of my best friends is a transexual , she's still not had her operation after having had counseling and various treatments after just over two years , it's not something that happens within months because theres so many other things that have to happen first before that. certainly not an easy thing to go through and i have every sympathy for someone being SO brave to put themselves through that . my dear friend has been to HELL and back! not just because of treatments because of what other people have subjected her to , some even publicly while i've been out having coffee with her! always one myself to argue back , they get a right gobful


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

skyblue said:


> so its ok to perform an operation of this kind to the tune of 25k of taxpayers money but not 5k for breast enhancement?.....now its estimated that theres between 250 and 300 gender realignments in warwickshire alone....how many would that be nationwide?


I think it's more your comments than anything else. They were very unkind.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Nagini said:


> one of my best friends is a transexual , she's still not had her operation after having had counseling and various treatments after just over two years , it's not something that happens within months because theres so many other things that have to happen first before that. certainly not an easy thing to go through and i have every sympathy for someone being SO brave to put themselves through that . my dear friend has been to HELL and back! not just because of treatments because of what other people have subjected her to , some even publicly while i've been out having coffee with her! * always one myself to argue back , they get a right gobful*


You tell 'em :thumbup1: ignorant bigots, what business is it of theirs anyway?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

That's a disgusting attitude, a friend of ours is in the middle of having a sex change. She gets so much crap it's unreal, and to see her have to go through that day in, day out is heartbreaking. She's doing what is right for her and yet there are folk like you who call them 'it' and 'creatures'. Utterly disrespectful. I hope you never make any major decisions, I don't think you'd cope with criticism as well as most transexuals do. There's a huge difference in wanting bigger boobs and been born in the wrong body.
I'm quite hurt by this comment, I think it's vile that you'd post that. Please keep your opinions to yourself in future.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

skyblue said:


> so its ok to perform an operation of this kind to the tune of 25k of taxpayers money but not 5k for breast enhancement?.....now its estimated that theres between 250 and 300 gender realignments in warwickshire alone....how many would that be nationwide?


They dont just walk into the doctors surgery and get the operation it is at least 2years of mental torture before they are even considered,living as the gender they are needing to be for that time.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Nagini said:


> one of my best friends is a transexual , she's still not had her operation after having had counseling and various treatments after just over two years , it's not something that happens within months because theres so many other things that have to happen first before that. certainly not an easy thing to go through and i have every sympathy for someone being SO brave to put themselves through that . my dear friend has been to HELL and back! not just because of treatments because of what other people have subjected her to , some even publicly while i've been out having coffee with her! always one myself to argue back , they get a right gobful


While i can understand what you are saying, it does make me think about all the cancer patients that go to HELL and back, not knowing if they are going to live ir die a horrible, painful death while waiting to see whether their nhs can afford to fund their treatment. I am in no way belittling these people that are born in the wrong bodies but it does make ya think.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> You tell 'em :thumbup1: ignorant bigots, what business is it of theirs anyway?


oh i do
we were shopping together just the other day in sainsbury's , should have seen the performance from the staff at the deli counter arguing over who was going to serve her so i come along with my trolley saying ''are you going to serve her or are you all going to just stand there GAWPING and shoving each other to the front''


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree with past comments, it's not just a decision they make one morning to make it big. Transexuals have to go through 2 years of treatment to change them both mentally and physically before they have the operation to change their body. 

Do you know, most TS go through a lifetime of hate, bullying, and criticism. They have to work out if they're ''normal'' or not. There's so much mental torture that goes on, and to be able to decide they want to have a sex change. That is a massive step. 

Have some respect.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Josie Cunningham 22 had a £4800 Breast Op curtesy of the NHS after telling her doctor being flat chested was causing her stress she is now a 36DD and wants to be the next Katie Price.I really think this is so wrong.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm very sorry but if she wants to be a model, she'd better book in for a face transplant!!!!!!

I know Katie Price is no oil-painting but this lass would even struggle at Crufts!!!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm very sorry but if she wants to be a model, she'd better book in for a face transplant!!!!!!
> 
> I know Katie Price is no oil-painting but this lass would even struggle at Crufts!!!


Ooh didn't want to be mean, but just spotted a photo. Looks like she's too fake already. Definitely does not look 22!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

haeveymolly said:


> While i can understand what you are saying, it does make me think about all the cancer patients that go to HELL and back, not knowing if they are going to live ir die a horrible, painful death while waiting to see whether their nhs can afford to fund their treatment. I am in no way belittling these people that are born in the wrong bodies but it does make ya think.


cancer patients and their families do go to hell and back (been there!!) but it's in a much different way. member of my family had every treatment possible even though it was only prolonging their life , not saving it. everything that could be done , was done , so i can't really argue there - WE as a family were the selfish ones for just hoping for one more day with her.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm very sorry but if she wants to be a model, she'd better book in for a face transplant!!!!!!
> 
> I know Katie Price is no oil-painting but this lass *would even struggle at Crufts*!!!


Awwww!

Don't insult the beautiful doggies

I read some of the comments by Daily Mail readers & for once they were quite witty, one described her as having a face like a 'dropped pie' :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Nagini said:


> cancer patients and their families do go to hell and back (been there!!) but it's in a much different way. member of my family had every treatment possible even though it was only prolonging their life , not saving it. everything that could be done , was done , so i can't really argue there - WE as a family were the selfish ones for just hoping for one more day with her.


It is in a different way, but no more less deserving, not all cancer patients that need treatment, is needing it just to prolong their lives.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I read some of the comments by Daily Mail readers & for once they were quite witty, one described her as having a face like a 'dropped pie' :lol:


Or as the Big Yin says "It looks like someone sat oan it whilst it was still warm!!" :lol: :lol:

How apt on this occasion.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

haeveymolly said:


> It is in a different way, but no more less deserving, not all cancer patients that need treatment, is needing it just to prolong their lives.


i never said it wasn't deserving. anyone with a life threatening illness should get treatment they need , even if it is a lost cause just like our case - we all knew my little niece was going to die - we just weren't aware of when - all we and doctors dealing with her did was buy time , nothing more. looking at every child in that hospital was like one massive kick in the teeth , every one fighting everyday just to stay alive , it opens your eyes.

i also think anyone that is a risk to themselves  deserves treatment - so how do you decide which one is more important than the other - you can't.
many transexuals are a risk to themselves , they aren't any less deserving just because they want/need a life changing operation.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

There is no way she's a 36DD! I am a 36E and her's are more like an or FF or even a G! She was in The Sun today.

Here is the link:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...fund-wannabe-models-giant-36DD-NHS-boobs.html

She is no oil painting! Those eyebrows look hideous!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> There is no way she's a 36DD! I am a 36E and her's are more like an or FF or even a G! She was in The Sun today.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ...


More like a painting by numbers!!!

And the artist is colour-blind!!!!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Greasy skin *shudders*
Just like Spenser off 'The Hills'
*cringe*


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I put this thread up because I was so mad I heard this on the radio and previous to her was a little lads mum and dad and the lad had been refused treatment, so they were trying raise the money to take him abroad for treatment,to my mind she should have been made to save the £4800 then have her boobs done


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Nagini said:


> i never said it wasn't deserving. anyone with a life threatening illness should get treatment they need , even if it is a lost cause just like our case - we all knew my little niece was going to die - we just weren't aware of when - all we and doctors dealing with her did was buy time , nothing more. looking at every child in that hospital was like one massive kick in the teeth , every one fighting everyday just to stay alive , it opens your eyes.
> 
> i also think anyone that is a risk to themselves  deserves treatment - so how do you decide which one is more important than the other - you can't.
> many transexuals are a risk to themselves , they aren't any less deserving just because they want/need a life changing operation.


awww bless her its just terrible, so sorry. I think we can only decide in our own minds who is more deserving of treatment depending on how close they are to us, if i had someone close to me family or not that was going through what these people needing a sex change goes through, i would say give it them i suppose but if it was someone with cancer or any life threatening ilness that could be saved by funding then i would say them, we become quite selfish when faced with life or death. I just think of all those children whose family,friends and even strangers tirelessly fund raise for treatment,cures costing thousands, sorry but i cant for the life of me justify 25k for a sex change, maybe if it takes months and years before the op can go ahead well the majority should be funded themselves.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Iheartcats said:


> There is no way she's a 36DD! I am a 36E and her's are more like an or FF or even a G! She was in The Sun today.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ...


I already have showbiz connections as my friends boyfriend was a contestant on the Apprentice and Ive been to clubs like Trader Vics and to the Dorchester Hotel.
Ive even started to collect Louis Vuitton handbags and have ordered a chihuahua puppy. The skys the limit now Ive got my new boobs  and I cant thank the NHS enough for giving them to me.
Josie confessed: I was never depressed about my flat chest and wasnt teased at school about it.

Well she should sell her bloody hand bags and pay back the nhs! :mad5:

No op in the world would sort that face! :


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

suewhite said:


> I put this thread up because I was so mad I heard this on the radio and previous to her was a little lads mum and dad and the lad had been refused treatment, so they were trying raise the money to take him abroad for treatment,to my mind she should have been made to save the £4800 then have her boobs done


from the way this has been portrayed in the news , she's had this op as a money making venture , that's not on imo. she should be made to pay every penny back from the money she's earned in interviews with the press.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> awww bless her its just terrible, so sorry. I think we can only decide in our own minds who is more deserving of treatment depending on how close they are to us, if i had someone close to me family or not that was going through what these people needing a sex change goes through, i would say give it them i suppose but if it was someone with cancer or any life threatening ilness that could be saved by funding then i would say them, we become quite selfish when faced with life or death. I just think of all those children whose family,friends and even strangers tirelessly fund raise for treatment,cures costing thousands, sorry but i cant for the life of me justify 25k for a sex change, maybe if it takes months and years before the op can go ahead well the majority should be funded themselves.


I have to say i totally agree with you!

By all meany have the procedure done BUT only if the patient agrees to the surgery cost being a loaned amount that they will pay back until the full amount is paid back to the nhs.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you ever watched Snog, Marry, Avoid? Well this girl is a good contender. I bet she's really pretty if she got rid of the awful fake tan, disgusting makeup, trashy clothes and sorted out that "scouse brow".

Its sad that so many girls these days just can't be happy in their own skins anymore and just be themselves. Its so much healthier to have a nice natural glow to the skin. What is with the orange skin fad?

I tell everyone that with me what you see is what you get.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

It is so sad that we still live in a society where people have these views, even more so that they are willing to air them publicly


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

This really made me so very angry.

When I was 43 my bust was about size 36 F probably more .
I had been teaching for 22 yrs and suffered terrible pain with the weight of them.
My bra straps would dig in and my back would hurt so much.
Sleeping was sometimes impossible.Anyone who has been in this situation will know exactly what I mean.

Plus to be looked at -not in the face but in the bust was so humiliating.
To make it worse I am only 4 ft 11 and three quarters( those three quarters are very important to me as I always thought I would reach 5 ft.)

I ended up in desperation going to the G P to inquire about a breast reduction as I really was in such distress.

I was told that I would be put on a waiting list to see a Psychiatrist to make sure I was doing it for the right reasons(have never figured out what the wrong reasons could have been)
Then if he/agreed that I was I would be put on another waiting list for the op. the wait was over 2 yrs!!!!
So I ended up borrowing the money from my mum and going private as I just couldnt stand it any more.

I wonder if this girl had to see a psychiatrist???

What a waste of taxpayers money.
Maureen


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

haeveymolly said:


> awww bless her its just terrible, so sorry. I think we can only decide in our own minds who is more deserving of treatment depending on how close they are to us, if i had someone close to me family or not that was going through what these people needing a sex change goes through, i would say give it them i suppose but if it was someone with cancer or any life threatening ilness that could be saved by funding then i would say them, we become quite selfish when faced with life or death. I just think of all those children whose family,friends and even strangers tirelessly fund raise for treatment,cures costing thousands, sorry but i cant for the life of me justify 25k for a sex change, maybe if it takes months and years before the op can go ahead well the majority should be funded themselves.


thing is , what value do you put on a life? over the years my friend has tried to hang herself , slash her wrists , overdose and do anything else which would mean she could eventually kill herself - just because she were born a man. for a long time she wasn't stable and it's a crushing thing to see someone go through when you are close to them
for the past couple of years she's been the happiest i've ever seen her - transgender groups have the highest number of suicide rates - having seen my friend go through what she has , i can understand why , it's not just what's on the inside that helps kill them , it's what they have to endure in the outside world too - it's a cruel place to be.
i'd rather my lovely friend had her operation , than be told she can't have it and not see her lovely face tomorrow , next week or next year. x
in 2008 in the UK a 10 year old boy hung himself after telling his mum he wanted to be a girl , so what do you say , what do you do? it's not as simple as just saying no , it's a life saver for some
Gender torment of 10-year-old Cameron - News - The Star


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

This is not a "creature" she's a human being. Some people are born into the wrong body. In this case this woman was a female in her own mind but had a male body physically.

It's something not everyone can understand I appreciate that but by trying to educate oneself on this taboo subject you begin to appreciate and understand that it is not an easy process of changing into the person you believe you should have been born into.

Its not something a man suddenly wakes up one morning and thinks "Gee, I think I'll wear a dress today and flits around wearing a pinny and rubber gloves". These women know they are women from a really young age.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Nagini said:


> thing is , what value do you put on a life? over the years my friend has tried to hang herself , slash her wrists , overdose and do anything else which would mean she could eventually kill herself - just because she were born a man. for a long time she wasn't stable and it's a crushing thing to see someone go through when you are close to them
> for the past couple of years she's been the happiest i've ever seen her - transgender groups have the highest number of suicide rates - having seen my friend go through what she has , i can understand why , it's not just what's on the inside that helps kill them , it's what they have to endure in the outside world too - it's a cruel place to be.
> i'd rather my lovely friend had her operation , than be told she can't have it and not see her lovely face tomorrow , next week or next year. x
> in 2008 in the UK a 10 year old boy hung himself after telling his mum he wanted to be a girl , so what do you say , what do you do? it's not as simple as just saying no , it's a life saver for some
> Gender torment of 10-year-old Cameron - News - The Star


I can fully understand what you are saying and all i can say is that ime glad i will never be in a position where i hold the purse string because if i was faced with a someone wanting/needing a sex change or die and a child needing a lifesaving op costing the same amount then ime afraid i would have to choose the child.

Theres no guarantees with any op that it would save their lives, i remember years ago watching a programme that took you through every part of the sex change progress the hormone drugs the body changes,psycologist it was i admit grueling, then it took you through the op. The person was re-visited a year later and he/she was no happier, being a woman just wasnt enough and was more mentally scared than before because of all he had been through.

We also hear about children and adults having lifesaving treatment that in the long term was only lifesaving for a short time sadly.

So i can and i am seeing both sides its just that if faced with making the decision i would certainly choose the child, without any hesitation. Sorry OP ime right off topic here. Back to boobs, its outrageous.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I am no expert but I do believe that aesthetic plastic surgery isn't a great cure for body dysmorphia. My would be BIL has had two nose jobs. The first was on the NHS because he has a major preoccupation with the size. Well the surgery solved nothing- there was of course never anything "wrong" with the nose in the first instance. What he needed was some kind of psychological intervention to alter his mindset. Total waste of money operating on a perfectly normal and healthy body part because he then went and had another surgery privately on top of the last one. 

Perhaps surgery is the miracle answer for some people but IME those who have deep psychological problems with their body transfer it elsewhere or find something new about the altered body part to struggle with. 

Gender reassignment is a totally separate issue IMO and surgery is often necessary if that is the route the individual wishes to go down. 

I pity this girl in many ways- she reminds me of the people you get on X factor who really think they are the next Whitney Houston when they can't carry a tune in a bucket. You want someone to take them aside and without being nasty or malicious explain the reality of the situation to them so they don't end up wasting their lives chasing a hopeless cause.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

suewhite said:


> Josie Cunningham 22 had a £4800 Breast Op curtesy of the NHS after telling her doctor being flat chested was causing her stress she is now a 36DD and wants to be the next Katie Price.*I really think this is so wrong*.


only the Katie Price bit........

good for her, if she wants bigger tits so what?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> only the Katie Price bit........
> 
> good for her, if she wants bigger tits so what?


And you really think that the nhs should be funding this?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> only the Katie Price bit........
> 
> good for her, if she wants bigger tits so what?


I could'nt care less if she has them as big as footballs as long as she pays for them, thats what!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If we're talking about esteem issues, I think women who have beat cancer & have had to have mastectomies are infinitely more worthy candidates for surgery than this girl.

I also find it mildly amusing that the only ones in support of her actions are men, I'm just glad the men I know are less influenced by a pair of plastic boobs


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Looking at that girl it's clear she is way way way more in need of some good therapy at where her feelings come from than needing an NHS boob job. She clearly has issues. 
I find it sad that it's a postcode lottery to get drugs to help fatal conditions, but this mess gets a boob job, admitting it's all because 'cos she's guna be a model innit and ditch her kids and her dog on her parents and be a glamour model'.
I don't like being mean about people but she has made me so mad I don't mind saying she really has a face like a stuntmans knee.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> If we're talking about esteem issues, I think women who have beat cancer & have had to have mastectomies are infinitely more worthy candidates for surgery than this girl.
> 
> I also find it mildly amusing that the only ones in support of her actions are men, I'm just glad the men I know are less influenced by a pair of plastic boobs


Without a doubt breast cancer patients should be offered this treatment free of charge.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

_Ive even started to collect Louis Vuitton handbags and have ordered a chihuahua puppy._

tbh I think she's ugly as hell caked in all that muck , I doubt she'll get anywhere unless its in the porn industry 
But the above comment from her really annoyed me , that poor dog , its just going to be a fashion accessory


----------



## Kirkland (Aug 28, 2012)

She looked better pre surgery . No doubt when no one wants to hire her as a model she'll go running to the doctor asking for more enhancements... Hopefully her GP has read the paper


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Showed her photo to my hubby. He said "she needs those t*ts to distract from that face" :lol:

With regards to transgender individuals, I think it's incredibly brave when people do everything they can to live in the body they SHOULD have been born in.... Certainly not an easy option..... Hubby works with a male to female transgender lady, she had such a hard time when she started living as a woman full time.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> If we're talking about esteem issues, I think women who have beat cancer & have had to have mastectomies are infinitely more worthy candidates for surgery than this girl.





harley bear said:


> Without a doubt breast cancer patients should be offered this treatment free of charge.


They do get it free of charge....many moons ago I was a theatre nurse in the NHS, breast surgery and plastics my speciality - it isn't considered cosmetic when you have lost a body part to cancer, and reconstruction is offered automatically.

I thought you were all being mean girls about her looks.....till I clicked on the link  Poor kid, someone should stop her making a tit (sorry!) of herself :frown2:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

******* disgrace! 

NHS should not be paying for tarts like this to have a bigger pair of cans


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> only the Katie Price bit........
> 
> good for her,* if she wants bigger tits so what?*


NO-ONE will *EVER* know just how much I am having to bite my tongue at this time.....................









.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> NO-ONE will *EVER* know just how much I am having to bite my tongue at this time.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never scrubbed in for a severed tongue before.....


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Speaking as a man I find her incredibly unattractive, either before or after. She still looks like the type of "lady" you'd find falling out a nightclub at 3am and taking a different bloke home every night, except now she looks like one whose also stuffed 2 footballs down her top


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> NO-ONE will *EVER* know just how much I am having to bite my tongue at this time.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful, I don't want to hear any stories of 'crazy lady gets tongue reattached at the taxpayer's expense, now wants to pursue a career as an after dinner speaker'


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

suewhite said:


> They dont just walk into the doctors surgery and get the operation it is at least 2years of mental torture before they are even considered,living as the gender they are needing to be for that time.


There is a young person who lives near me, I don't really "know" them, but have seen them around while they were growing up and could see what was happening in their life. I used to hear comments both kind and ignorant, and you know how it is, Mums talking about kids their kids went to school with etc... I went into a local restaurant last week and was served by this lovely, lovely person. It was her, she was stunning her personality just shone out. I felt like hugging her, but of course I just smiled and Thanked her for her service...Clearly she has won her battle...


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

negative creep said:


> Speaking as a man I find her incredibly unattractive, either before or after. She still looks like the type of "lady" you'd find falling out a nightclub at 3am and taking a different bloke home every night, except now she looks like one whose also stuffed 2 footballs down her top


You just made yourself very popular with the ladies


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

myshkin said:


> You just made yourself very popular with the ladies


Thanks  But any woman who applies her makeup with a shotgun and eyebrows with Hammerite paint is a no from me. Someone who didn't love herself and was altogether more "normal" looking but great to be around is my ideal woman


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone want to take bets on when the Jeremy Kyle appearance will happen?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

negative creep said:


> Thanks  *But any woman who applies her makeup with a shotgun* and eyebrows with Hammerite paint is a no from me. Someone who didn't love herself and was altogether more "normal" looking but great to be around is my ideal woman


I think a shotgun would be too accurate, I was thinking more blunderbuss


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*When I looked at the photographs yesterday, I couldn't help feel there was something familiar about her????

And then it came to me.............

Josie Cunningham










Halloween Pumpkin*










.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

wow  she looks awful .....I dont agree this should be funded on the NHS purely for cosmetic reasons and to make money - if she had some serious issues with how small they were and had body dismorphia then its slightly different - im surprised they said yes ...

I feel sad that a young lady feels the only way to better herself and become successful is to have big boobs,slather on the makeup and go on the cover of Nuts .....very disheartening ....the likes of KP have a lot to answer for


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

To be honest having read her quotes in the article and seen the pictures of her tanned up with her slap on, I think she *does* have some psychological issues.

I don't know what sort of psychological assessment (if any) she underwent before having the surgery but surely if someone has an insecurity about how they look then giving them the surgery is acknowledging that something is wrong in the first place?!

And with the backlash she has now received and thousands of unpleasant comments being made, she will probably have even more psychological issues now!

I am assuming that the newspaper got her dressed up like that for the article and no doubt troweling on the orange make up and applying eyebrows with a marker pen will add to the shock reaction they hope to achieve. Perhaps they could have done her make up nicely for her and she would no doubt have looked far more attractive.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

OK soooooo she has had this procedure done using tax payers money...these implants will last 10 years and they will need doing again...whats the betting it will be out the nhs pot again!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lel said:


> I am assuming that the newspaper got her dressed up like that for the article and no doubt troweling on the orange make up and applying eyebrows with a marker pen will add to the shock reaction they hope to achieve. Perhaps they could have done her make up nicely for her and she would no doubt have looked far more attractive.


If she is incapable of seeing how awful she looked when she looked in the mirror, then she has no-one but herself to blame.

If I was doing a photo-shoot and was made up to look like this, I would have told them where to stick it!!

Unfortunately, some women believe the more it is slapped on, the better they look. I worked with a woman a long time ago who always wore heavy make-up. She was going out one night straight from work, so she removed all her day-time make-up to do her going out make-up. Well........... what a difference when she was bare-faced!!!! She really did look 10yrs younger!!!! She was horrified, however, when I said this to her. I tried to tell her how much prettier she was and didn't need so much make up but she took offence at this!! 

So I shut my gob and let her go out that night looking a right rough old slapper!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

harley bear said:


> OK soooooo she has had this procedure done using tax payers money...these implants will last 10 years and they will need doing again...whats the betting it will be out the nhs pot again!


Didn't you read the article; she will be the next Katie Price by then so will be able to afford her own!


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> If she is incapable of seeing how awful she looked when she looked in the mirror, then she has no-one but herself to blame.
> 
> If I was doing a photo-shoot and was made up to look like this, I would have told them where to stick it!!
> 
> Unfortunately, some women believe the more it is slapped on, the better they look.


I agree with you BUT a lot of media exposure/tv shows make some young ladies think they need to have peroxide blonde or jet black hair, orange skin, drawn on eye brows, go out in their underwear etc to make them look attractive.

Clearly she is deluded but now media interest has been generated she will probably get some of these glamour shoots she is so desparate for.

In ten years she will probably regret her actions


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Perhaps the money she gets for her story she should give back to the NHS.*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> When I looked at the photographs yesterday, I couldn't help feel there was something familiar about her????
> 
> And then it came to me.............
> 
> ...


wow......hubba hubba hubba

you go girl, ignore the comments


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> wow......hubba hubba hubba
> 
> you go girl, ignore the comments


You should have gone to specsavers! :skep:


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope she does well, Page 3 has irked so many plane jane/old biddies/spinsters it should be a listed building


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Lel said:


> In ten years she will probably regret her actions


and in 10 years she could have as much wonga as Katie Price and that would be SOOOOO bad


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> and in 10 years she could have as much wonga as Katie Price and that would be SOOOOO bad


I doubt it very much ....thats the thing these girls think they are going to do just as well if not better than KP but really the chances are very low and many get exploited/used


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Lel said:


> To be honest having read her quotes in the article and seen the pictures of her tanned up with her slap on, I think she *does* have some psychological issues.
> 
> I don't know what sort of psychological assessment (if any) she underwent before having the surgery but surely if someone has an insecurity about how they look then giving them the surgery is acknowledging that something is wrong in the first place?!
> 
> ...


I agree, and I have to say....it's the Sun. It wouldn't come as a shock to find the story was distorted in some way, or even an outright fabrication - wouldn't be the first time that rag had printed lies as "news".


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> I doubt it very much ....thats the thing these girls think they are going to do just as well if not better than KP but really the chances are very low and many get exploited/used


This...

I know someone who works as a glamour model (Mags and TV Channels) and it is horrendous how man times she has not been paid for her work, by big media companies as well; not little 2 bit photography companies.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't believe this was done on the NHS. Tbh, most men I see have boobs bigger than me, but it would never have crossed my mind to go to my GP and try to get a free boob job! Perhaps I should book an appointment and explain that wearing glasses gives me low self esteem, and get free contact lenses. Or even better, free laser eye surgery! 

Yet when I was a baby, and my mum was skint, the electric/gas had been cut off (the nice man came and turned it back on in his break because he felt sorry for her :thumbup1: ), the doctor wouldn't give her a tub of Sudocrem on prescription... How times have changed.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> wow......hubba hubba hubba
> 
> you go girl, ignore the comments


Hey CB, I've found your photograph on t'internet too.....










No doubt your idea of pulling a woman is to hit her over the head with your club and drag her back to your cave by the hair!!!!! 

.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> these girls get exploited/used


Indeed they do and no one more so than Lolo Ferrari.

Born into this word as Evelyn Valois.

Exploited out of it by many including her husband.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> No doubt your idea of pulling a woman is to hit her over the head with your club and drag her back to your cave by the hair!!!!!
> 
> .


I like em conscious

how long is your hair?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> I like em conscious
> 
> how long is your hair?












.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Hey CB, I've found your photograph on t'internet too.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

look guys, dont slag off the bird mit der grossen boobies just cos shes young, good looking and well stacked

and your none of the above


:mad5:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> look guys, dont slag off the bird mit der grossen boobies just cos shes young, good looking and well stacked
> 
> and your none of the above
> 
> :mad5:


Well she is young yes but shes a total mess and fake tits are gross.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> look guys, dont slag off the bird mit der grossen boobies just cos shes young, *good looking *and well stacked
> 
> and your none of the above
> 
> :mad5:












:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh good gawd, I've just seen her pic 

Josie Cunningham&#39;s breast implants paid by British taxpayers


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> look guys, dont slag off the bird mit der grossen boobies just cos shes young, good looking and well stacked
> 
> and your none of the above
> 
> :mad5:


:laugh:

I am not young.....but I am better looking than that, don't mistake pity for jealousy.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> look guys, dont slag off the bird mit der grossen boobies just cos shes young, good looking and well stacked
> 
> and your none of the above
> 
> :mad5:


How the hell do you know what we look like,lets see a photo of you while your spouting off:frown2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> look guys, dont slag off the bird mit der grossen boobies just cos shes young, good looking and well stacked
> 
> and your none of the above
> 
> :mad5:


How the fook do you know??? 

You only WISH you could pull some of us on here CB!!!......

3 words

IN YOUR DREAMS!!!:cornut::dita::dita:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

put your money where your mouth is matey!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Definitely rather have my figure than hers....









All natural too


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Colliebarmy, I'm so glad men like you are in the minority 



suzy93074 said:


> put your money where your mouth is matey!





myshkin said:


> Definitely rather have my figure than hers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You 2 are absolute babes :cornut:

On a serious note, I think Ms Cunningham needs psychiatric help, she obviously has serious issues, I have body dysmorphia, I think she may have the opposite


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

myshkin said:


> Definitely rather have my figure than hers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning hun  and what a figure! 

See CB we are not jealous hags we are just stating the obvious


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*Folks, I've got a question.....

Why has Josie Cunningham got CS & CB shoved up her top????? *


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Ugly tree-every branch comes to mind! 

She should've had some therapy first then told to pay for them off her own back!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

OOOOOHHHHH lol I'm the redhead


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> *Folks, I've got a question.....
> 
> Why has Josie Cunningham got CS & CB shoved up her top????? *


Coz they both need a giant gobstopper


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tincan said:


> Coz they both need a giant gobstopper


An alternative opinion to the one I had in mind with my rhetorical question.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> An alternative opinion to the one I had in mind with my rhetorical question.


Cos they are both a pair of


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Both bloody tit heads!!!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Was it only me thinking of two shiny bald heads sticking out of her top?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

myshkin said:


> Was it only me thinking of two shiny bald heads sticking out of her top?


Obviously not!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

myshkin said:


> Was it only me thinking of two shiny bald heads sticking out of her top?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If she has true body dismorphia then she needs help not plastic surgery, you see people going through multiple surgeries becoming obsessed with fixing non-existent problems. But to get that kind of surgery just so she can get a job is wrong and shouldn't have been paid for by the nhs.

Transexuals are a completely different matter and it takes a lot to get to where they can have the surgery.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> If she is incapable of seeing how awful she looked when she looked in the mirror, then she has no-one but herself to blame.
> 
> If I was doing a photo-shoot and was made up to look like this, I would have told them where to stick it!!
> 
> ...


Why do people do this! How can they put makeup on like that and think it looks good?! Doubtless this girl would be transformed with a make under! It actually distresses me to think how blocked her pores must be with all that foundation- and how much of a beating her eyes must take removing all that black liner and mascara at night. And if it shows up that heavy in photography it is going to be that much heavier in the flesh.

I absolutely love makeup but my view is that if you notice the makeup before the feature then it's too much. A little goes a long way!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


>


haha, you've caught me without wig and make-up, darn it! :laugh:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

myshkin said:


> haha, you've caught me without wig and make-up, darn it! :laugh:


Frightfully sorry old bean, I did try & get your best side though


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I am more concerned with the poor Chihuahua she has "on order" ...... poor soul will either die of fright from that scary face or suffocate in her ample fake boobery.....ewwwwww

I think its sad when a woman feels her boob size is so important in her life. The only time I ever paid any attention to mine was when they were used to feed my babies. 

Its even sadder when the resident cavemen come out with idiotic comments. Id say that must be the downside to a large chest....having saddo's drool over them

Nice to see the pics of the PF babes.....cant beat natural beauty!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

chichi said:


> I am more concerned with the poor Chihuahua she has "on order" ...... poor soul will either die of fright from that scary face or suffocate in her ample fake boobery.....ewwwwww
> 
> I think its sad when a woman feels her boob size is so important in her life. The only time I ever paid any attention to mine was when they were used to feed my babies.
> 
> ...


I spent my youthful years slapping neanderthals....it was the late 80s-early 90s though, you would think things should have moved on by now 

Ah well, I guess the dinosaurs will die out eventually, hope I get to see my little nieces become young women in a time when this kind of nonsense is unbelievable to them.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll stick to my natural curves and natural looks thank you...I may not be perfect but I am me!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Go girlies!! end of the day looks alone should not define who u are ...thats what we need to be teaching young girls ....


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Go girlies!! end of the day looks alone should not define who u are ...thats what we need to be teaching young girls ....


Absolutely! It must be terrifying to be the parent of a girl at the moment....one of my sisters has a beautiful 5 year old (I know, I'm biased ). When my niece was about 3, a friend of my sister suggested she got her into child modelling....sis was horrified, said she was working really hard to ensure her daughter understood that her value was so much more than what she looked like...she was actually really upset at the idea that she would do something to cause her toddler to start thinking about what she looked like.

My sis will raise one hell of a woman, so proud of her


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

myshkin said:


> Absolutely! It must be terrifying to be the parent of a girl at the moment....one of my sisters has a beautiful 5 year old (I know, I'm biased ). When my niece was about 3, a friend of my sister suggested she got her into child modelling....sis was horrified, said she was working really hard to ensure her daughter understood that her value was so much more than what she looked like...she was actually really upset at the idea that she would do something to cause her toddler to start thinking about what she looked like.
> 
> My sis will raise one hell of a woman, so proud of her


Good on ya sis!!!

Im the same with my nieces im always talking bout girl power to them lol xxx


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> look guys, dont slag off the bird mit der grossen boobies just cos shes young, good looking and *well stacked*
> 
> and your none of the above
> 
> :mad5:


  :skep: Huh...I make her look like she should still be in a training bra....


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> :skep: Huh...I make her look like she should still be in a training bra....


Don't......you'll get CB all excited and that doesn't make for a pretty picture in my mind, lol


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

chichi said:


> Don't......you'll get CB all excited and that doesn't make for a pretty picture in my mind, lol


Soon they will head south though. There is only so much support Bravissimo can offer, and I will be tripping over my nips


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Originally Posted by Colliebarmy 
look guys, dont slag off the bird mit der grossen boobies just cos shes young, good looking and well stacked

and your none of the above




Huh...I make her look like she should still be in a training bra....

At least we can stick pins in our Tits , if the mood so takes us :..... without the fear of exploding , and fly at 35.000 ft without the worry of combusting :yikes::yikes:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Bonkers world. Getting my dressing changed today, the nurses were saying how worried they were about the lack of dressings for tomorrow's patients and saying how annoyed the logistics guy would be with them for ordering more.

To put it in perspective, I had a serious accident a couple of weeks back and I am so grateful for the NHS. I disagree that money should be spent on some vacuous bird wanting a bigger chest so she can go into the glamour industry.

My injury (if you're feeling brave, copy and paste into your browser ):
IMAG0916_zps646a066d.jpg Photo by marieclairedawson | Photobucket

Where should the money go?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Bonkers world. Getting my dressing changed today, the nurses were saying how worried they were about the lack of dressings for tomorrow's patients and saying how annoyed the logistics guy would be with them for ordering more.
> 
> To put it in perspective, I had a serious accident a couple of weeks back and I am so grateful for the NHS. I disagree that money should be spent on some vacuous bird wanting a bigger chest so she can go into the glamour industry.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, how awful. Sorry I hope you recover seems a bit of a daft thing to say...but you get the sentiment I hope..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Bonkers world. Getting my dressing changed today, the nurses were saying how worried they were about the lack of dressings for tomorrow's patients and saying how annoyed the logistics guy would be with them for ordering more.
> 
> To put it in perspective, I had a serious accident a couple of weeks back and I am so grateful for the NHS. I disagree that money should be spent on some vacuous bird wanting a bigger chest so she can go into the glamour industry.
> 
> ...


Oh my  that looks terribly painful  reading your post makes me even more disgusted that people can have NHS treatment for reasons of vanity. Get well soon xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

Colliebarmy said:


> look guys, dont slag off the bird mit der grossen boobies just cos shes young, good looking and well stacked
> 
> and your none of the above
> 
> :mad5:


Shes young, not that good looking and full of...










...i bet you like Jordan rather than Katie Price too...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> look guys, dont slag off the bird mit der grossen boobies just cos shes young, good looking and well stacked
> 
> and your none of the above
> 
> :mad5:


im all of those things :cornut:

well if you class 31 as young that is


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Shes young, not that good looking and full of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

true enough jon , silicone sealant is about ... what .. a couple of quid , much cheaper than £4.5k , hell i'm a pretty good diy'er , just give me a scalpel :yikes::yikes:.... Joking aside though , i personally think she took the pi55 out of her gp and he fell hook line and sinker


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Loving some of the comments on the Daily Fail site about her. 

'What's she going to model?? balaclava's' was my favourite! :thumbup::lol:

And my unltimate favourite 'head like a witch doctors rattle'  Hahaha :thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The offending post has been removed as have those quoting the comments. This type of attitude will not be tolerated.
Mods do not see every thread - that's what the report button is for. Thank you for bringing it to our attention


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> My injury (if you're feeling brave, copy and paste into your browser ):
> IMAG0916_zps646a066d.jpg Photo by marieclairedawson | Photobucket


ew that looks horrific, how did you manage to do that?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow I hope your leg heals fast for you, looks like you have a long journey ahead of you. Best wishes and huge hugs....


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Mate's horse decided other horses were not allowed near me, charged them, knocked me flat and cantered over my leg. Back for another dressing change today.

I'm understandably puzzled as to how, when the plastics dept are running out of dressings, someone can have thousands spent on vanity or some poor soul waits months for a life saving operation. I think the PF members would do a much better job of deciding what jobs should be done on the NHS!


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Whilst I disagree with cosmetic surgery on the nhs purely for the sake of vanity, the comments aimed at the young woman make me sad.. I think this thread has turned into all out bullying and really quite nasty insults. Bullying is wrong full stop. 
How would you feel if you saw these insults hurled at your daughter/sister/friend? What ever happened to being able to put your own view across without resulting to insults and bullying? She probably will not read these posts but she will read the one's on the online newspaper's... they are all basically the same type of comments.. nasty, spiteful and really unnecessary.

If another human being feels the need to totally plaster over who they are, hide the real them, resort to surgery to fix what they see as wrong/disgusting etc then I think they probably have some very deep scars/issues and/or mental health issues and need help but ridicule.
Body dysmorphia is very real and not just a case of being an attention seeker, it can totally control your life and make you deeply unhappy. 

I'm not saying that she has it or that she has mental health issues, but she very well may have it... if so it is help that she needs, but I very much doubt that she will get much in the way of that.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

No one forced her to appear in the papers and take their money. She wants a life in the public eye based solely on her looks, so negative reactions go with the territory


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> Soon they will head south though. There is only so much support Bravissimo can offer, and I will be tripping over my nips


Be positive chuck!!! At least you'll always have warm knees!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Just been told that she's already done her first topless shoot with the sun!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

la468 said:


> Just been told that she's already done her first topless shoot with the sun!


Aim for the stars...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

la468 said:


> Just been told that she's already done her first *topless *shoot with the sun!


What.... they only photographed her from the neck down?????


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

negative creep said:


> No one forced her to appear in the papers and take their money. She wants a life in the public eye based solely on her looks, so negative reactions go with the territory


No they didn't force her but I bet they didn't explain the fall out that could come from it and the fact the whole world and his wife would be posting nasty critical comments about her looks on the internet, I think she has been taken hugely advantage of as I'm sure she didn't think or realise the backlash that would come of this one little article. As I am sure the Sun knew exactly the response that that article would get and the click rate it would generate for their paper with out any regard for her.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> No they didn't force her but I bet they didn't explain the fall out that could come from it and the fact the whole world and his wife would be posting nasty critical comments about her looks on the internet, I think she has been taken hugely advantage of as I'm sure she didn't think or realise the backlash that would come of this one little article. As I am sure the Sun knew exactly the response that that article would get and the click rate it would generate for their paper with out any regard for her.


She wants a career as a model, which is based solely on the way she looks. If she was a doctor or teacher the reactions would be different, but as it is all she wants is for people to look at her and boast about how we all paid for it. Perhaps she should have considered the consequences before selling her story or stripping off?


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

I think it's fairly obvious she is not mature or experienced enough to have thought this all through properly.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

negative creep said:


> She wants a career as a model, which is based solely on the way she looks. If she was a doctor or teacher the reactions would be different, but as it is all she wants is for people to look at her and boast about how we all paid for it. Perhaps she should have considered the consequences before selling her story or stripping off?


A lot of young girls want to be a model and look up to Katie Price as see what she has done and all she has got just from getting her baps out and this is what happens when people like KP are heralded as positive role models, and if you look at 'top models' many of them don't conform to 'classic beauty' they have a unique look, I just don't think this girl has thought through her actions and the possible repercussions that could come of this and The Sun knew this and the fact they elaborated the article to include that she wanted to be a topless model and the Chihuahua dog quote show that they were turning her into a caricature to be mocked otherwise they would have just stuck to the fact that she had a boob job funded by the NHS.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I personally think it is a sad state of affairs when a young woman thinks the only way to live is to get her breasts inflated and flash them about for money. 

These are a part of the body that serve a purpose not just for decoration. What is the whole deal with it? Why have men become so obsessed with having breasts plastered everywhere.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

IrishEyes said:


> Whilst I disagree with cosmetic surgery on the nhs purely for the sake of vanity, the comments aimed at the young woman make me sad.. I think this thread has turned into all out bullying and really quite nasty insults. Bullying is wrong full stop.
> How would you feel if you saw these insults hurled at your daughter/sister/friend? What ever happened to being able to put your own view across without resulting to insults and bullying? She probably will not read these posts but she will read the one's on the online newspaper's... they are all basically the same type of comments.. nasty, spiteful and really unnecessary.


I have to say I felt quite ashamed of myself when I read this ^
Seeing how quickly the facebook lynch mob has formed, with the usual wishing she would die sentiments from the intellectually challenged, I'd say her life is about to become hell, which was exactly what the Sun intended to happen. I don't want to be part of the lynch mob.



MontyMaude said:


> No they didn't force her but I bet they didn't explain the fall out that could come from it and the fact the whole world and his wife would be posting nasty critical comments about her looks on the internet, I think she has been taken hugely advantage of as I'm sure she didn't think or realise the backlash that would come of this one little article. As I am sure the Sun knew exactly the response that that article would get and the click rate it would generate for their paper with out any regard for her.


They have thrown her to the wolves. I think the Sun is on the ropes at the moment, knows it's days are numbered, so publishing stuff like this for the hell of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't condone bullying or anything of the sort at all but surely she must have known what it would have been like once she did her interview with the sun?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

la468 said:


> I don't condone bullying or anything of the sort at all but surely she must have known what it would have been like once she did her interview with the sun?


I'd have to disagree - if she had any idea she would surely never have agreed to it. She probably thought it was her big break - which may make her stupid, but doesn't justify the hateful sentiments that are already appearing on Facebook.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

myshkin said:


> I'd have to disagree - if she had any idea she would surely never have agreed to it. She probably thought it was her big break - which may make her stupid, but doesn't justify the hateful sentiments that are already appearing on Facebook.


Fair enough I can see your point of view.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> No they didn't force her but I bet they didn't explain the fall out that could come from it and the fact the whole world and his wife would be posting nasty critical comments about her looks on the internet, I think she has been taken hugely advantage of as I'm sure she didn't think or realise the backlash that would come of this one little article. As I am sure the Sun knew exactly the response that that article would get and the click rate it would generate for their paper with out any regard for her.


Do not be fooled into thinking she has been taken advantage of MM - these kind of girls have got streetsmarts oozing from every finger tip.

She knew exactly what she was going to get - publicity at any cost. "There is no such thing as bad publicity" will be her mantra! To the comments stating her lack of requirements to be a serious model - she won't care about those. "Folks know who I am right......" will be her reply to them accompanied with a swagger.

Famous or infamous - celebrity seeking whores don't care. As long as they are recognised when they go out, as long as it gets them ahead of the queue for the nightclubs and as long as it gets some half-baked brainless overpaid footballer interested, well.... "they got it made aint they!!!!"


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

la468 said:


> Fair enough I can see your point of view.


That's nice around here of late....there's an outbreak of niceness going on, let's hope it's contagious!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

myshkin said:


> That's nice around here of late....there's an outbreak of niceness going on, let's hope it's contagious!


Yes it is!!but we dont want to much might get boring if we are to nice


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Yes it is!!but we dont want to much might get boring if we are to nice


How's the maris piper crop ? :lol:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Do not be fooled into thinking she has been taken advantage of MM - these kind of girls have got streetsmarts oozing from every finger tip.
> 
> She knew exactly what she was going to get - publicity at any cost. "There is no such thing as bad publicity" will be her mantra! To the comments stating her lack of requirements to be a serious model - she won't care about those. "Folks know who I am right......" will be her reply to them accompanied with a swagger.
> 
> Famous or infamous - celebrity seeking whores don't care. As long as they are recognised when they go out, as long as it gets them ahead of the queue for the nightclubs and as long as it gets some half-baked brainless overpaid footballer interested, well.... "they got it made aint they!!!!"


Agree Mogs!think this young lady is revelling in all the attention she seems like a classic Jeremy Kyle candidate


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

There is a difference between "serious" models, "glamour" models and people who want to be famous for the sake of celebrity through controversy. 

I know a serious model, and the whole "KP" look would DESTROY her career - shes beautiful and unique, and photographers love her.

I know a Glamour model, she has a rougher life - gets more abuse about what she does; does do more of the fake tan and wierd eyebrow look; but she doesnt go looking for controversy. She just does her job to fund herself so she can pursue real love (music).

This woman seems more like the "craving celebrity, through any means" type.
These people arent really interested in working - they just want easy fame. Get into the sun and the nation knows your face - she will no doubt sell to a few papers her "story" and photos. People love car-crash media, thats why they give these people "a day in the life of...." type TV series.
If it works, I hope she ends up happier than alot of the celebs who are famous for being life car crashes...


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> How's the maris piper crop ? :lol:


I'm ready for you Sue, let the spud fight begin!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

myshkin said:


> I'm ready for you Sue, let the spud fight begin!


That's better cant be doing with all this niceness,spuds at dawn I say:001_tt2:xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> While i can understand what you are saying, it does make me think about all the cancer patients that go to HELL and back, not knowing if they are going to live ir die a horrible, painful death while waiting to see whether their nhs can afford to fund their treatment. I am in no way belittling these people that are born in the wrong bodies but it does make ya think.


I wasn't aware cancer patients had to wait to see if the NHS will fund treatment. I've known many with cancer and not one who has had to wait for treatment. Can you explain?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> More like a painting by numbers!!!
> 
> And the artist is colour-blind!!!!


What's going on with her lips?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> I wasn't aware cancer patients had to wait to see if the NHS will fund treatment. I've known many with cancer and not one who has had to wait for treatment. Can you explain?


I knew of a lady that worked at our factory who suffered cancer more than once, I think her final 2 admissions werent funded, we did alot of fund raising for her treatment. Very sad.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> wow......hubba hubba hubba
> 
> you go girl, ignore the comments


How often do you need to replace your white stick?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Do not be fooled into thinking she has been taken advantage of MM - these kind of girls have got streetsmarts oozing from every finger tip.
> 
> She knew exactly what she was going to get - publicity at any cost. "There is no such thing as bad publicity" will be her mantra! To the comments stating her lack of requirements to be a serious model - she won't care about those. "Folks know who I am right......" will be her reply to them accompanied with a swagger.
> 
> Famous or infamous - celebrity seeking whores don't care. As long as they are recognised when they go out, as long as it gets them ahead of the queue for the nightclubs and as long as it gets some half-baked brainless overpaid footballer interested, well.... "they got it made aint they!!!!"


I not so sure, I am sure she wanted the exposure, but the inevitable death threats and the vitriolic backlash is what I am talking about I bet she didn't think she would get that as much as what she has and I bet the The Sun knew it would happen almost banked on it, it just makes me sad, as i'm sure several of her comments may have been said in jest or just being flippant, I'm sure we've all had photos taken or worn something or said things that if they appeared in print in a national newspaper would make us wince, they lull you into a false sense of security and then print things out of context, I know three people who have 'sold' their stories to mags like Take a Break or whatever they are and they have all been shocked at what the resulting article became as they weren't misquoted as such but things had been padded and hinted at that didn't happen major things had been left out and the and result didn't bare any resemblance to the original interview but you take the money you lose control.

I do feel sorry for the poor girl, whilst i don't and will agree that she should have had the op funded by the NHS, I don't think she really deserves the hate that she is currently receiving as it's all based on her looks. Would she have gotten the same back lash if she was a ringer for Megan Fox for example.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> I knew of a lady that worked at our factory who suffered cancer more than once, I think her final 2 admissions werent funded, we did alot of fund raising for her treatment. Very sad.


If this is the case then it's disgusting. I know my sister did not receive treatment but that was because it had spread too far by the time she was diagnosed.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> If this is the case then it's disgusting. I know my sister did not receive treatment but that was because it had spread too far by the time she was diagnosed.


I didnt know the lady very well personally, she had been very ill since I started working there so was off alot - I think it was that the normal treatments obviously wernt successful, and she needed specialist drugs that wernt funded by the NHS at the time, so she and her family had to self fund.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

She is a grown woman not some youngster and is also a mum making money from having big boobs and being plastered all over the newspaper to my mind is certainly not mum material


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I not so sure, I am sure she wanted the exposure, *but the inevitable death threats and the vitriolic backlash is what I am talking about *I bet she didn't think she would get that as much as what she has and I bet the The Sun knew it would happen almost banked on it, it just makes me sad, <snip>


I wasn't aware of this ^^^ and that is going too far by anyone's standards.



> I do feel sorry for the poor girl, whilst i don't and will agree that she should have had the op funded by the NHS, *I don't think she really deserves the hate that she is currently receiving as it's all based on her looks.* Would she have gotten the same back lash if she was a ringer for Megan Fox for example.


She has stated she wants to be a model. Modelling is based on looks. That is the nature of this beast of a job. Models are there to be looked at! She HAS set herself up for comments to be made on her appearance.

Had she said she wanted to be a doctor or a bus driver, then the comments on her looks would be out of order but she wants to be a model therefore the comments - whether they are nice or not - are allowed.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

I have seen a lot of hatred in my fb newsfeed which includes death threats. 

I have no doubt that the people at the Sun newspaper knew the likely outcome from the public when plastering her face with orange makeup and no doubt the photographer telling her how sexy she looks etc...

I'm not saying people shouldn't take responsibility for their own actions or think about the consequences BUT I do think that a young woman who doesn't seem to aspire to much (by my standards anyway) has been encouraged by unscrupulous media types to pursue a career which is likely to be short-lived and ultimately cause her more problems than she had to begin with.

A very sad state of affairs in my opinion, which all started with a girl unhappy with the way she looked.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

The problem I have with this is the assumption she has body dismorphia and was unhappy with her looks. I appreciate it might be the media deliberately putting a negative slant on things but my interpretation of what I've read is that she deliberately lied to doctors, pretended she was suffering psychologically about having small breasts, solely for the purpose of getting a free boob job on the NHS. Now if this is true then quite frankly, I have no intention of wasting my sympathy on the girl because she is now getting this backlash. If she has deliberately deceived and defrauded the NHS as well as every working individual in this country, I can't say I'm surprised she's receiving death threats. I don't condone threatening the girl but I do understand it. People are angry. I seriously doubt anyone would act on their threats, they are just letting off steam.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Death threats are way OTT and I hope those responsible are made accountable for such vile behaviour.

As for commenting on her overly made up face.....I dont see that as bullying.....if you put yourself out there as a wannabe model and your face is not exactly a picture.....there are going to be comments that may be slightly upsetting. Then again...for every one of us that thought her face was a horror story...there will be men (mentioning no names ) that thinks shes a little beauty. So as long as this young woman can take the good with the bad....she shouldnt get too upset.

If you invite publicity...you cant then get upset when you get it...good or bad. I dare say she has received payment for her story and will make further money with photos purely because of her nhs boob job. If she had paid for that boob job....she wouldnt be in the papers....her along with a large percentage of young women these days who go under the knife because they think their lives depend upon having large boobs. Its very sad indeed.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I think being in the public eye opens you up to all sorts of vitriol about your appearance, it goes with the territory.

But from what I've seen of the Facebook page that was set up was seriously vicious, literally thousands of comments, I doubt if anyone no matter how narcissitic they might be could fail to be hurt


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I have looked at the FB page and yes...its disgusting!!!

What I dont understand is why it hasnt been closed 

I am not good with FB but surely its a case of reporting the abuse and the page gets closed.....no?????


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

chichi said:


> I have looked at the FB page and yes...its disgusting!!!
> 
> What I dont understand is why it hasnt been closed
> 
> I am not good with FB but surely its a case of reporting the abuse and the page gets closed.....no?????


FB are really bad for not closing abusive pages, though if enough people complain they eventually do


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Facebook: 
a picture of breastfeeding = user banned;

a page filled with death threats and incitement to rape/domestic abuse/violence/ genocide/whatever = we can't interfere with their freedom of speech.

It's a big old marketing machine, FB doesn't give a fook unless its profits get hurt.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> The problem I have with this is the assumption she has body dismorphia and was unhappy with her looks. I appreciate it might be the media deliberately putting a negative slant on things but my interpretation of what I've read is that she deliberately lied to doctors, pretended she was suffering psychologically about having small breasts, solely for the purpose of getting a free boob job on the NHS. Now if this is true then quite frankly, I have no intention of wasting my sympathy on the girl because she is now getting this backlash. If she has deliberately deceived and defrauded the NHS as well as every working individual in this country, I can't say I'm surprised she's receiving death threats. I don't condone threatening the girl but I do understand it. People are angry. I seriously doubt anyone would act on their threats, they are just letting off steam.


I didn't say that she had body dysmorphia, I said that she may have it or other mental health issues... and she obviously is unhappy with her looks otherwise she wouldn't try to hide under all that make up.

(not aimed at you but this thread in general) Bullying is wrong full stop, it should never be condoned. It's very easy to sit behind your pc and hurl insults at someone. Why the need to insult just to get across the point that we find her actions wrong? Some of the comments in this thread have been absolutely terrible.. if I ever heard someone talk about me in such a way I'd be very hurt.. and I have a thick skin. 
A little kindness goes an awful long way in my experience... you can disagree with someone without feeling the need to attack them.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

................


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

IrishEyes said:


> I didn't say that she had body dysmorphia, I said that she may have it or other mental health issues... and she obviously is unhappy with her looks otherwise she wouldn't try to hide under all that make up.
> 
> (not aimed at you but this thread in general) Bullying is wrong full stop, it should never be condoned. It's very easy to sit behind your pc and hurl insults at someone. Why the need to insult just to get across the point that we find her actions wrong? Some of the comments in this thread have been absolutely terrible.. if I ever heard someone talk about me in such a way I'd be very hurt.. and I have a thick skin.
> A little kindness goes an awful long way in my experience... you can disagree with someone without feeling the need to attack them.


Point taken, however, it is human nature to react like this when people are upset by others, in this case, by the girl's actions and people are not going to change. The girl may have been naive but she will now learn her lesson the hard way. Society is harsh and woe betide anyone who crosses society.


----------



## andyf3050 (Mar 26, 2013)

Dante said:


> No amount of NHS money will sort her face out though...


I know.... Fizzog like a painters radio!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I dont think she was unhappy with her body, because she said she knew she would have to have an enlargement to make into the model industry,she said she was never depressed by her original size, went to the doctors to see if she could get it on the nhs, when she began talking to the doctor she got emotional and he refered her. She knew she would get backlash because she also said on daybreak, she knew that most people would be against it and would get negative comments but she wanted to get into modeling so took the offer.

So for all i dont like (as you can see from my other posts) that people are calling her ugly ect, thats not my hump on this, what is,is the fact that she got it all paid for on an already struggling, over stretched nhs, i blame the nhs a little bit but could they risk this girl doing something silly and them getting sued because afterall thats the society were in at the moment, i blame her for having the selfishness to except that 5 grand couldnt be spent on more worthier causes. I would feel too guilty to do it myself.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

If she was on top of me....


----------



## VickiGS (Feb 13, 2013)

Just seen this pic with the below comment on Facebook:


"You dry bum me every month taxing me on my money I earn. Yes I earn I graft for! You would try take my ******** if they wasn't attached. And if that is not bad enough you pay for a Jeremy Kyle material bird to have fake tits because she feels emotional. Well I tell you what I am so emotional because I ain't living in a pent house looking over a beach. So sort it out. I hope these boobs give her the boost to get a job. Although that face could seal her a deal for a part in the wrong turn 4."

His words exactly - the NHS might be able to read it but if would help if his spelling and grammar were more accurate!!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I think it's shocking that she was able to get a boob job on the NHS.

My mum has crippling arthritis, cant walk around her own flat without 2 walking sticks and even then she falls over all the time and needs a wheelchair when we are out.
She's in constant pain, so much so that she has tried to kill herself 3 times because of the amount of pain she is in 
She needs knee replacements......but the NHS have refused 

So this girl gets a free boob job but my mum is left to suffer, to cry in pain daily because the NHS wont help her, how is that fair????


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I need a stent but wont get one but i dont object to this girl getting her bosoms, i hope she does make it as a model, ive a feeling she will just be another who wanted but didnt get success


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I think it quite funny yesterday in the paper.The girl had a boob job because she wanted to be like Katie Price,well Katie Price had her say on it yesterday and said that girl would never be like her as she had missed the point totally.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Firedog said:


> I think it quite funny yesterday in the paper.The girl had a boob job because she wanted to be like Katie Price,well Katie Price had her say on it yesterday and said that girl would never be like her as she had missed the point totally.


what she isnt a cheap, fugly, attention seeker


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

CRL said:


> what she isnt a cheap, fugly, attention seeker


She is but at least she bought and paid for it herself.


----------

